# Complete Re-Fit...’78 Willy Roberts



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

So, this is the piece the console was attached to. The main piece, if you will. Going to take time to clearly formulate a plan. Fortunately, I am in the industry and sell most everything I will need including a VF115. Additionally, my neighbor is one of Rybovich’s best wood workers. This is a one owner guide boat that for most of its life hung at Bud N Mary’s. I went past it countless times not realizing I would eventually own it.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I see the mulch sitting there. Are you going to make it a planter. Seriously, thats a project you have there.


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> I see the mulch sitting there. Are you going yo make it a planter. Seriously, thats a project you have there.


Yes, it certainly is a project. Fortunately I have several assets at my availability


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Dang, that's a lot of work -- I can't wait to follow along


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt.Greg said:


> So, this is the piece the console was attached to. The main piece, if you will. Going to take time to clearly formulate a plan. Fortunately, I am in the industry and sell most everything I will need including a VF115. Additionally, my neighbor is one of Rybovich’s best wood workers. This is a one owner guide boat that for most of its life hung at Bud N Mary’s. I went past it countless times not realizing I would eventually own it.


Ooof!


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

So, after about a month of pouring, sipping, staring, measuring, drawing, sipping, staring, reading and just plain studying my options, I have put the saw to the wood. Quick backstory on this boat is it was an I/O boat. Squatted pretty hard from what I can tell (told the same). When inspecting (missed that one earlier), I noted the ply had some small issues where the hull, deck and rubrail met. That could be expected after 41 years. Taking into consideration how much weight I am taking out of the boat coupled with a “marginal” edge to work with, I have decided to change the sheer line. This is the shop drawing I’ve come up with. Took quite a while to cut down the back deck. Today I’ll tighten it up. The last picture shows what I had and what I now have to work with


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember that boat very well when I live in the keys during the 80's.
It was the only I/O flats boat on "guides row". I think it was a merc.

I wish we knew the history on it.

I drove buy Roberts shop all the time back then and never had a clue I would own one now.................Circles.

Time flies............................


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

I did call down to Bud and Mary’s spoke with someone who has been there forever. It is in fact the same boat even though I got it out of the Clearwater area. I’m told he made four with IO’s. If anyone has any additional information, I am all ears


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Capt.Greg said:


> I did call down to Bud and Mary’s spoke with someone who has been there forever. It is in fact the same boat even though I got it out of the Clearwater area. I’m told he made four with IO’s. If anyone has any additional information, I would love to have it


Thanks............I lived out in Loxahatchee 89-06......scary

Mike ,owner of willys now, may have some info on it since he is pretty tight w/ the surviving family members


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

That boat was there in the mid 90s, I remember the I/O with the tall motor box/ pole tower. I think there was Astro turf on the motor box?


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

Tigweld said:


> That boat was there in the mid 90s, I remember the I/O with the tall motor box/ pole tower. I think there was Astro turf on the motor box?


I am not sure as I did not do the demo. However that makes perfect sense as there is evidence of some sort of carpeting on the cockpit sole. I too passed this boat countless times all through the 90s and 2000’s.


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

I have a good feeling about this


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have never seen the strings being pulled like that specifically on a boat, are you just checking how square your bulkheads are compared to the center-line of the boat?


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

bubba110 said:


> I have never seen the strings being pulled like that specifically on a boat, are you just checking how square your bulkheads are compared to the center-line of the boat?


Although it is showing the boat to be quite square, in this case I am using them to set the height of the rear deck as I have cut it down.


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

i do believe this will work out. Need to pick up some more materials. It will be much further along by tomorrow evening


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

Coming together slowly...


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

Haven’t had a lot of time as some other issues have taken precedent. However was able to move forward a bit. The screen will be on an actuator in the dash. Need to build the helm pod and work out the dynamics. Also started the matching helm chair as well. Hope to get back into a full swing soon


----------



## Capt.Greg (Oct 15, 2018)

Had a little time to throw together a helm chair. Proportionally slightly larger. This will be the basic look. I can see the helm will need to be approximately 4 inches higher


----------

